

Ask HN: Nice conference sites? - theaeolist

I am organising an academic conference and I was quite struck at how ugly and dysfunctional most conference pages (or sites) are. Any recommendations for a conference site that looks good and works well? I would like to use it as inspiration.
======
karanmg
This is pretty nicely done.
[http://summitdublin.com/](http://summitdublin.com/)

